# What type of crate?



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We should be getting our puppy around January 28th so now that Christmas is over i need to start buying some puppy stuff. Just wondering what type of crate most people get and if there are pros or cons to either type. The 2 types i'm familar with are the metal ones and plastic ones. The metal ones are what i've seen most and they look easier to clean, but i'm not familar with the plastic ones so maybe those are easy to clean as well.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the meetle ones are easier to travle with or store when not in use as they take up less space. 

the down fall the plastic is that if you have a bad chewer they can chwe through the plastic.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have metal .... and they are good ... easy to clean and you can get them in so many sizes even with different door configurations to suit your needs ...

I use these crates .. and have been more than happy with them: 

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/metal-dog-crates/3402-savic-dog-cottage-value-dog-crate-dog-cage.html


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We bought the 36" metal two-door crate from www.doghealth.co.uk (although we got it slightly cheaper on Amazon!). This was the one recommended by breeders Jukee Doodles. We wanted to be able to have a puppy pad in half of the crate so it was ideal for this and thankfully puppy pad has hardly been needed. It is the perfect size for them to grow into so saves you having to buy two. It is approx £29.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> We bought the 36" metal two-door crate from www.doghealth.co.uk (although we got it slightly cheaper on Amazon!). This was the one recommended by breeders Jukee Doodles. We wanted to be able to have a puppy pad in half of the crate so it was ideal for this and thankfully puppy pad has hardly been needed. It is the perfect size for them to grow into so saves you having to buy two. It is approx £29.


I have this one too and am very pleased with it


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dogs health have deal on crates + vetbed + bowls, on eBay. Very good quality crates. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...=store&ssPageName=ADME:B:SEMK:UK:LISTGeuality


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got the 36" Dog Health crate too. It looks big when they are small but as he is growing it is definitely going to be the right size.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Definitely go for the metal one. We had a fabric crate for Jasper, and he very quickly learned how to undo the zip!!!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Metal crates are good for easy storage and durability. However u will need to cover with a dark cloth or smth at night time to give a more den-like feel. They like the cosy feel of a den.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have just switched from plastic to metal...we went bigger so Lady had even more space..now she has a condo all to herself...lol. 
They make really fab covers for the metal ones to to blend in to the decor better, they even make tables to go around them


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I ended up being given a 30 inch metal one for free from a neighbour! She only used it for 4 months and then decided to just leave her dog out of it. I know 36 inches would have been better, but this was free and is plenty big enough to get us started. 

Amanda I saw some covers at the petstore and i looked on etsy. I think i might order one because I'm really disliking the big metal thing in my living room!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I ended up being given a 30 inch metal one for free from a neighbour! She only used it for 4 months and then decided to just leave her dog out of it. I know 36 inches would have been better, but this was free and is plenty big enough to get us started.
> 
> Amanda I saw some covers at the petstore and i looked on etsy. I think i might order one because I'm really disliking the big metal thing in my living room!


30" will be fine for a long time not to worry at all! I moved to a 36" because lady likes to stretch out. oooo I didn't think to look on Etsy! off to do some shopping now as I need a cover!


----------

